# tb500



## lifterjaydawg (Jun 4, 2013)

So I read a write up on this stuff somewhere here first..I think is was by cem, and it got my attention. Well I finally took the plunge, waited for a nice sale and picked some up. Im going to load it for 4 weeks at 5mg/week and then drop down to 2mg/week for the next 4 weeks.
My questions : sub q or im?  mon/thurs inj schedule ok ? bac water ok for reconstitution?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 4, 2013)

You could inject IM or subq..whichever you'd prefer. Yes monday and thursday would be okay and yes use bac water for reconstitution.


----------



## s2h (Jun 4, 2013)

my pet donkey has researched Purchase Peptides tb500 recently and he is feeling much better....his knees espc have felt better then in many years..he is starting to kick again like when he was a young donkey..


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 5, 2013)

Sub q is what i did.
Monday and Thursday injections are fine.
Bac Water is fine.
Good luck. This stuff is a pleasant surprise man..it really works well.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would do the whole vial at once that way the peptide doesn't start to degrade.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 13, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> I would do the whole vial at once that way the peptide doesn't start to degrade.



We are only talking storing for days..I dont see how this is a concern unless you know something I dont. If you do tell me cause I wanna know!


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 24, 2013)

bump for reply


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 24, 2013)

BCP 157 you heard it hear 1st. Coming to a theatre near you soon

The promoting effect of pentadecapeptide BPC ... [J Appl Physiol. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 24, 2013)

bigpapabuff said:


> bump for reply



Sorry brother missed it. I don't know how quick it degrades


----------

